
No Show HN: The RANDOM button on Xkcd has been broken for ages - TicklishTiger
https://c.xkcd.com/random/comic/
======
ClassyJacket
You're right, it's not working.

It should always point at this page, which I have just randomly chosen:

[https://xkcd.com/221/](https://xkcd.com/221/)

